# Stainless steel or chrome?



## birdieman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a set of Titleist 735 CM irons. I bought them from the US a year or so ago. These clubs came in 2 finishes - 1025 carbon metal with a chrome finish or the slightly harder stainless steel version. I supposedly bought the stainless steel version but my problem is I think I may have the chrome version (which I'd actually prefer). 
I would like to determine which ones I have but looking at pictures of the 2 online and studying the clubs I just can't say, both are shiny metal. The blurb says the stainless ones shoud be non-glare satin finish but the images online of this stainless steel version dont look non-glare to me and look little different to the chrome ones. I know this isn't that important in the grand scheme of things but it's bugging me and I want to know! 

My question is to any of you boffiny amateur scientist/metallurgist types out there -

Is there any  *simple*  home test with which you can determine whether it's chrome or stainless steel??? i.e involving magnets or temperature or baking powder or something else found in a shed or kitchen etc? 

Thanks


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 10, 2009)

I assume they are both magnetic?


----------



## Twire (Mar 10, 2009)

As Murph pointed out, stainless steel is non magnetic. Just do a magnet test.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 10, 2009)

Some stainless is non magnetic, so if it is non then it will not be 1025, on the other hand if it is magnetic, then it could still be either.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 10, 2009)

Some stainless is non magnetic, so if it is non, it is probably stainless. If it is magnetic, then you are no further forwards.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 10, 2009)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Twire (Mar 10, 2009)

Pure stainless steel is non magnetic. You can get materials such as stavax, which is magnetic, but it's not a pure stainless steel and wouldn't be used in club manufacture.


----------



## birdieman (Mar 10, 2009)

Forged 410 stainless steel according to wilkpedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stainless_steel is martensitic as opposed to austenitic or ferritic.
Unfortunately they also say that martensitic stainless steel is magnetic  

Here is the spec file from Titleist, the difference between the 2 finishes is very slight to my eye - www.titleist.com/images/products/pdfs/735CM.pdf


----------



## brendy (Mar 10, 2009)

Does this help? Seems the SS are satin and not shiney, are the chrome ones shiney?
QUESTION
I am planning to buy a set of the new 735.CM irons. Could you please tell me what the differences are between the chrome set and the stainless steel?
ANSWER
Thank you for your question regarding Titleist irons. 

Titleist 735.CM irons are available in forged 410 stainless steel and chrome plated forged 1025 mild carbon steel. Forged 410 stainless steel provides a soft, solid feel with a rich, non-glare satin finish and a wider range of custom options.


----------



## birdieman (Mar 10, 2009)

Well they are magnetic, I'm thinking they are the chrome carbon steel ones though still not sure.


----------



## Lstav2 (Aug 7, 2012)

I see this is an old thread but I'll post anyway.  Looking at the Titleist website it seems the bore-through hosel (on the sole) is whitish-grey on the stainless version and black on the chrome.  Looking at different sets on Ebay appears to bear this out.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 7, 2012)

..... And the winner

......... For "The oldest resurrected thread" goes to.............


----------

